# Moving into an old greenhouse!



## chrismende (Dec 7, 2010)

I just wrote my first check yesterday for the greenhouse I'm leasing in Daly City, CA, ten minutes drive down the freeway from my home in San Francisco!
It's been a loooooooooong process getting into it, since the owner first needed to get a different tenant to move out, then needed to do various repairs. It's now nearly finished, and I can move in and paint the old redwood benches, put up some vinyl sheeting to confine the heat until I need the whole space, and locate and rebuild the old potting bench. I just bought a nice soft green deck paint for the benches and some flat white to repaint the uprights. The roof is still getting some new edge boards and the gutters cleaned out.
I'll post pictures of the place later this week, in addition to the amusing pix of my plants impatiently waiting to move there and all the lights I've been running for a couple of years!
I can't believe that this day has finally come. BTW, the space is 30x50ft, with a Modine gas heater. Temps in Daly City are pretty even in general, since it's often foggy. I'll know more soon! I'll be building an enclosure to heat and control humidity for seedlings within this space, too! Such fun!


----------



## nikv (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck with it, Chris! Enjoy your new growing space!


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds great!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally! oke: 
Sounds good, hope everything works out and we await the photos!


----------



## John M (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations! It seems that you've taken this slowly and got things nailed down with the owner. You're gonna have lots of fun, now!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2010)

How exciting! :clap::clap::clap: look forward to the pics!


----------



## jblanford (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW! Chris, I sure wish I was closer, I would like to help with a project like that.... Jim.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> How exciting! :clap::clap::clap: look forward to the pics!



Agree!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a big size greenhouse. Waiting for photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, that is a huge greenhouse! Congrats! I, also, am looking forward to photos.


----------



## Candace (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats!! As a fellow gardener who grows mostly in a remote greenhouse, I can only say that you will want to spend more time there than home. That's OK, I appreciate the time I spend there more. It keeps me sane. My wife calls the greenhouse my "mistress." I tell her that things could be worse for her than a guy who wants to spend his spare time with his plants!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations on finalizing the arrangement! I look forward to seeing your set up.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations, and thanks for showing us pics!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to the club! :evil:


----------



## chrismende (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks so much everyone! I spent about four hours today painting the old redwood benches (fencing boards - about 4-5 ft wide with 1-2 inches between) a light olive green so it will reflect more light upwards on foggy days in Daly City. Looks pretty boring right now. Plants will be brought from SF on Sunday with a borrowed van in several trips. My plan is to spray the lot three times a week apart with Bayer 3 in 1, quickly repot all that are getting desperate, then switch over to all the "green" methods I can from 
then on. I welcome all advice anyone has. Including on snails, earwigs, etc.
I suppose I could at this point spray the entire greenhouse thoroughly with the 3 in 1, as well. I am probably going to hire a neighboring nurseryman (orchid boarding greenhouse) to do this spraying, since I'm not yet outfitted with a full face respirator. Anyway, I'll post pictures in the next few days. I'm about as in love with this whole thing as a person could possibly be! Temp today was 70 in there with no heat, and humidity was 80%. Light rain was falling overnight, showing me where the various small leaks are, but the double ply vinyl roof was properly inflated. That has been a concern of mine, since it was not supposed to be functioning right but was to be repaired. Seems to be working. Hooray! More as it happens. Stay tuned!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2010)

earwigs will get anywhere that there is rotting vegetation. I hate them! clean out and spray all the hiding places.


----------



## nikv (Dec 10, 2010)

Chris,

I take it that your greenhouse isn't too far from the old Rod McLellan Company gereenhouses. Should be an ideal climate for orchids! Best of luck to you!

Best Regards,
Nik von Ruden


----------



## Justin (Dec 10, 2010)

that is very cool and exciting!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, thanks! Yesterday the neighboring nurseryman and I tore out some plastic that was walling in a bad growthof grasses and nightshade and harboring lots of snails. Today I'm late getting down there but he will be spraying Roundup in the space before we replace the plastic. The other sides all need such treatment. I'm delaying the bringing of the plants for a while as we get all this done. I priced a new load of pea gravel for the broken-roadbed gravel that's now there or to be spread on top of it, rather. If I do that and renew the landscape cloth as well, it's going to cost around a thousand dollars including labor. Right now I'm kind of frustrated walking on the floor as it is... what do you guys think? I'm more and more prone to do all these things now before the plants come in.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

And as to the climate - yes it's great for orchids! Rod McClellan was about a mile down the road.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I did look into that greenhouse when I was looking for one in SF.

Ramon


----------



## John M (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes! Do everything that you can before the plants come in! You'll be so glad that you did it that way. You seem to be having a great time. What fun!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

Whoooooeee! Big progress today! And I'll post photos shortly. Ramon, you might well have looked into one of these greenhouses -owned by Jim DiMattei. The one I'm taking is the "little" one in the front, behind the Gomez nursery office. I imagine Jim has been trying to rent one of these for a while and when I got there his price had gone down enough for me to try it.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

OK: here's my attempt to like to Photobucket images. http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/cmende/?action=view&current=IMG_0782.jpg


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

OK- it links, but that's not what I wanted. I'll try another system. http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/cmende/


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

OK. That works, but I want to have clickable thumbnails or correctly sized images in my posts. Help! I'm too tired to figure all this out right now!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow -- what a beautiful space. No wonder you are so excited, Chris!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah! I'm utterly ecstatic! Tomorrow I'll spend much of the day there, working on ordering gravel, getting the delivery lined up as soon as Thursday, getting my insurance policy for the place, etc. I'm a busy beaver! Our little community of four men and me in our separate growing spaces is coming together now, too. I'll give the space a housewarming when I get the plants in!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great, Chris!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 13, 2010)

lovely place, lots of space, and good work you did already :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## chrismende (Dec 13, 2010)

I just keep on looking at these pictures in awe! It seems very large to me, but I know very well that it will fill up fast. My plan is to be ordering several more flasks of prime paph crosses to spread out as they grow up, as well as to give all my plants of all the genera more space than they have in my home growrooms. I'd like to close down all the home growing spaces, but I'll have to see what I can readily grow there without too much heating expense before I really know.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 13, 2010)

This is such fun to have you folks as my community now! It means a lot to me!


----------



## nikv (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great, Chris! Can't wait to see it finished and the plants move in.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

whoa!!!!! that is gigantic.
Good colour choice in a decor perspective.
You are very lucky to be in California, since heating expense is not too bad....in Edmonton it would cost a fortune


----------



## chrismende (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the color choice agreement, Fren! I chose it to help reflect light back up from below and to be just generally soothing and soft. I really hate the forest green the benches were painted before.. it's sort of jarring with the yellow-green leaves of orchids. And, yes, this greenhouse would indeed cost a fortune to heat in the north! I'm actually not looking forward to that part even here!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 13, 2010)

I noticed you said you were going to leave the top of your division curtain open so heat could spill over. Won't that kind of defeat the divider curtain?


----------



## chrismende (Dec 13, 2010)

gonewild said:


> I noticed you said you were going to leave the top of your division curtain open so heat could spill over. Won't that kind of defeat the divider curtain?



Yes, Lance, depending on how open it is, you're certainly right. I'm thinking of only the space left between the top support board and the roof - just a few inches. If it ends up equalizing too much, I can close it up. I'm experimenting...


----------



## Candace (Dec 13, 2010)

This space looks very familiar to me. It's not part of the g.h. that White Oak Orchids used to rent is it?


----------



## chrismende (Dec 13, 2010)

Candace, that's certainly possible. I'll try to find out. The most recent tenant was Juvenal Gomez who has Gateway boarding nursery.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent, good luck. 
BTW after you save your images cut/copy and paste the  "images for forums" files here and that's how they open


----------



## gonewild (Dec 13, 2010)

chrismende said:


> Yes, Lance, depending on how open it is, you're certainly right. I'm thinking of only the space left between the top support board and the roof - just a few inches. If it ends up equalizing too much, I can close it up. I'm experimenting...



You will probably get enough heat cross over with an opening at the bottom and then not to loose heat at the top which would consume more energy.
Have fun!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 13, 2010)

chrismende said:


> Whoooooeee! Big progress today! And I'll post photos shortly. Ramon, you might well have looked into one of these greenhouses -owned by Jim DiMattei. The one I'm taking is the "little" one in the front, behind the Gomez nursery office. I imagine Jim has been trying to rent one of these for a while and when I got there his price had gone down enough for me to try it.



Thanks. As soon as I can. So much expenses after school.

Ramon


----------



## chrismende (Dec 13, 2010)

*less heat loss to the cool side*



gonewild said:


> You will probably get enough heat cross over with an opening at the bottom and then not to loose heat at the top which would consume more energy.
> Have fun!



I agree - I'll close up the top, then. You certainly are my guru! (I read and reread both editions of The Paph... Grower's Manual). Thanks for your comments!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 13, 2010)

rdlsreno said:


> Thanks. As soon as I can. So much expenses after school.
> 
> Ramon


Ramon, are you looking for greenhouse space in the Bay area? BTW, I saw some of your plants at Tom Perlite's recently when I was there!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 14, 2010)

chrismende said:


> I agree - I'll close up the top, then. You certainly are my guru! (I read and reread both editions of The Paph... Grower's Manual). Thanks for your comments!



Wrong Lance, but still a very knowledgeable dude and guru. Gonewild is Lance Peck; Paph Grower's Manual is Lance Birk.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 14, 2010)

Oops! Well, Lance Peck, I am still grateful for your comments! Now I must learn who you are!


----------



## etex (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats!! That is one fabulous, huge greenhouse! You and your plants will love it there! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 15, 2010)

I just put some snapshots of my grow areas last year and today on Photobucket. Here's the link:http://s1131.photobucket.com/home/cmende


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2010)

What a difference, Chris. You won't know what to do with all that space. For awhile...


----------



## chrismende (Dec 15, 2010)

I know! It's going to give me my photography space back in particular. Not to mention giving me a good place for the babies and the rapidly expanding collection! Sooo good to have space again! I think Sunday may be the moving day now. Though tomorrow will be a major workday at the greenhouse and I don't know just how much will get done. We shall see!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 1, 2011)

Well - no moving has yet occurred. Roof repairs needed to be done first, and it's been raining off and on since I last posted! Frustration!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Well - no moving has yet occurred. Roof repairs needed to be done first, and it's been raining off and on since I last posted! Frustration!!!



I hear that!!!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 1, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Well - no moving has yet occurred. Roof repairs needed to be done first, and it's been raining off and on since I last posted! Frustration!!!



Get used to it! Looks like it will be a very wet winter in CA.
After you have your plants in the house and the roof gets damaged you will have to work in the rain, so might as well get wet now while it is not an emergency. oke:


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 19, 2011)

*any update on your new greenhouse space ?*

hi Chris,

last update about your new greenhouse is almost 20 days
any new developments?
we're all awaiting new update with pix if possible
good luck cliokchi 


[QruseeenhoUOTE=chrismende;255141]Well - no moving has yet occurred. Roof repairs needed to be done first, and it's been raining off and on since I last posted! Frustration!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## gonewild (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not raining, so you have no excuse now.


----------



## John Boy (Jan 19, 2011)

6 pages and no pictures!!! Come on Chris.....DON'T BE LIKE THAT!

Don't tidy up...don't fix it for us.... We can take it!!!

*Sorry, just saw the links.... I take it all back! ;0))*


----------



## hchan (Jan 19, 2011)

Quick quick Chris, have you fixed that roof yet? Talk about peer pressure


----------



## John M (Jan 21, 2011)

John Boy said:


> *Sorry, just saw the links.... I take it all back! ;0))*


 I can't get the links to download any photos. So, I'm still waiting for those pictures you promised to post....oke:


----------



## Howzat (Jan 26, 2011)

I like your new GH. Very big too. But it is better than asking your wife to share your bedroom with all those ladies (slipper). How long did you share your house with your orchids??? I would have a broken marriage if I force that sort of arrangement, "My Way". I am curious to know how much rent do you have to pay??? - No one I know here (and abroad) would have to rent a greenhouse for his hobby!!!! 
Note : Hope you now know how to have thumbnails in PhotoBucket. I am still learning how to get the right size for the thumbnail, which can be "zoomed in". If you do, please share this knowledge with me , Howard.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 26, 2011)

Howzat said:


> I like your new GH. Very big too. But it is better than asking your wife to share your bedroom with all those ladies (slipper). How long did you share your house with your orchids??? I would have a broken marriage if I force that sort of arrangement, "My Way". I am curious to know how much rent do you have to pay??? - No one I know here (and abroad) would have to rent a greenhouse for his hobby!!!!
> Note : Hope you now know how to have thumbnails in PhotoBucket. I am still learning how to get the right size for the thumbnail, which can be "zoomed in". If you do, please share this knowledge with me , Howard.



Forget the thumbnails, use the link just above the thumbnail.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2011)

Waiting!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 17, 2011)

OK! finally the awaited day has come! I've now been "in" the greenhouse for a couple weeks and in the interim also got a wonderful new puppy to accompany me there! I'll post pix in the next day or two. I'm settling in and still have lots of space for more plants. I haven't spread out the plants completely yet, since I don't yet know where each will go. I'm busily getting things like assembling a small outside kennel for the pup accomplished. I don't want her inside if I'm spraying something! Otherwise she has a bed up on the front bench by the door! I promise pix verrrry soon!


----------



## Marc (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the pictures, can only dream of the day I get my own greenhouse at the moment.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 17, 2011)

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/cmende/Greenhouse Start/
Here are a few to start with...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you put direct images here? Looking good but you need more plants! oke:


----------



## paphreek (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking good! I cant remember, how far away is the greenhouse from where you live?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice, but it needs plants.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 17, 2011)

The greenhouse is ten minutes door-to-door from home. A hop,skip,and jump down the freeway. I have lots of space right now, but don't worry - it will fill up! I'm ordering more flasks to grow out and if anyone has any suggestions for flasks they would be interested in getting mini-compots grown from, let me know! I'm going to be doing a lot of that.


----------



## nikv (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks really good, Chris! So will you post a pic of the puppy soon?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a lot of space, Chris! How long do you think it will take to fill it???


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2011)

chrismende said:


> The greenhouse is ten minutes door-to-door from home. A hop,skip,and jump down the freeway. I have lots of space right now, but don't worry - it will fill up! I'm ordering more flasks to grow out and if anyone has any suggestions for flasks they would be interested in getting mini-compots grown from, let me know! I'm going to be doing a lot of that.



super cool that it's so close!
do you have a temperature alarm to call you if things go wrong?


----------



## gonewild (Feb 18, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> super cool that it's so close!
> do you have a temperature alarm to call you if things go wrong?



In San Francisco what could go wrong?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

Wonderful gh!!! Happy growing!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 19, 2011)

gonewild said:


> In San Francisco what could go wrong?



blerg!oke:

right.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 21, 2011)

There's no phone line in the greenhouse. I've been thinking about the alarm system idea but am currently stumped by the lack of phone. I might connect one just for that purpose, though! What thoughts does everyone have? Systems to suggest that are reasonable?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

There is no alarm for earthquakes! :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2011)

i did a quick look for cellular dialers that work with things like sensaphone (the unit that calls us if the temp alert sensors indicate the temp is out of the preset limits). they're out there but wicked expensive....


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to look into the cost to get a new phoneline installed and costed for basic service. This is all getting just a bit expensive, but probably necessary.. so, guys, tell me some stories about making a space like this pay for itself ultimately...I've considered taking on a SFOrchid Society member as a sub-tenant for a while. I may do that. We'll see. I'd rather not, if I can help it, though.


----------



## Candace (Feb 24, 2011)

What about raising a small amount of plants to sell to SFO or nearby groups as a monthly raffle table? Many groups in the area spend upwards of $300-$400 per month. Many times the monthly speaker will be the one selling the plants, but there are times when a plant table is needed. But, as with any hobby, the minute you start looking to make money, it seems the fun and life can drain out of the hobby venture. So, I'd caution you about that...


----------



## gonewild (Feb 24, 2011)

chrismende said:


> so, guys, tell me some stories about making a space like this pay for itself ultimately...I've considered taking on a SFOrchid Society member as a sub-tenant for a while. I may do that. We'll see. I'd rather not, if I can help it, though.



Ask the guy that rented the greenhouse to you. He figured out the way to make the space pay..... about the only way now.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 24, 2011)

well, you are in california.....
if you consider yourself accomplished enough as a grower (and possibly bonded or insured), maybe board plants or get a bunch of showy Phals and rent them to offices or whatnot?
i work at nonprofits so $$ isn't as much a driving force for me


----------



## nikv (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris,

You could always start up an eBay business selling your seedlings that you've grown up from flask. Or any extra divisions of plants that you might have. You could sell as little or as much as you like.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2011)

chrismende said:


> This is all getting just a bit expensive, but probably necessary.. so, guys, tell me some stories about making a space like this pay for itself ultimately....



Grow other types of plants man!!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

*other plants*



NYEric said:


> Grow other types of plants man!!


yeah, Eric. I agree. But which kind? I want to find something that doesn't draw orchid pests like a magnet! I certainly do want to when I get things more smoothly organized.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

Candace, that's a good idea. I'll talk with folks here about it. Thanks! we are trying to save the money we usually spent in the past for the plant raffle table. I'll talk with the decisionmakers about what is needed.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not dependent on the income. I simply would like to cover most of the expenses of the greenhouse. I have thought often about boarding and I'll talk with one of our members who does that in his greenhouse.


----------



## Candace (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, if I know Eric like I think I do:> I think he's suggesting a more profitable plant <wink, wink>.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

nikv said:


> Chris,
> 
> You could always start up an eBay business selling your seedlings that you've grown up from flask. Or any extra divisions of plants that you might have. You could sell as little or as much as you like.
> 
> ...



This is actually the niche I plan to try out and have been buying flasks of what sound like good things to grow, with the plan to do mini compots to sell to people like me pre-greenhouse - ones with too little space to raise flasks themselves, but who want at least a bit of variety available to them when they buy from a grex. I haven't narrowed down the number of plants I'll usually plant, but Glen Decker suggested 3 to me, so I planted out a number of flasks I bought at the Paph Guild from Norito and from Sam Tsui in groups of three. I also have some flasks of species coming from Taiwan in the next month or so. I'm trying to plant less commonly available types - or truly rare ones, of course, so that there will be a demand. I've also bought several flasks from Woodstream and have others ordered. Divisions are coming along, but that won't be as interesting for buyers yet, since I'm a relatively new collector myself. I will let you all know in the near future what's planted, but I want to wait until I have a more complete list than I could put together right now
I should probably start a new thread on this at some point, but I just wanted to start asking the other night and fired away.


----------



## hchan (Feb 24, 2011)

Candace said:


> Well, if I know Eric like I think I do:> I think he's suggesting a more profitable plant <wink, wink>.



If you're thinking orchids maybe miniature Phals or Cyms? Non-orchids could be African Violets or interesting ferns? If you have small independent nurseries close by you might be able to interest them in that kind of stuff, without the stress of having to commit to huge volumes etc.


----------



## hchan (Feb 24, 2011)

chrismende said:


> This is actually the niche I plan to try out and have been buying flasks of what sound like good things to grow, with the plan to do mini compots to sell to people like me pre-greenhouse - ones with too little space to raise flasks themselves, but who want at least a bit of variety available to them when they buy from a grex...



Haha you'll have your own Vendor Forum before you know it :clap:


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

ah, yes.... when I had seven 800 watt t5 systems burning daily, I left my windows unshuttered so that the utilities company or anyone else would think I was growing those precious plants! I figured that nobody growing dope would ever leave the light visible.
I'm just feeling a bit too serious right now to have picked up on the tone of "other types of plants, man!" Gotta lighten up here!
If it sounds as if I'm all seriousness, I guess I'll have to whip out my dry wit sometime soon - it's hiding when I am online, it seems.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

So, to tack sharply to starboard (or would this be port?), I'm hoping the sudden cold weather tomorrow night and saturday won't show me any surprises with my heating system! So far it seems to be working well and the plants seem fine, though I'm getting min. temps into the high 50s on my probably woefully inaccurate min/max thermometers. The heater is set to come on at 62, so I guess I need to tinker a bit.


----------



## hchan (Feb 24, 2011)

chrismende said:


> ah, yes.... when I had seven 800 watt t5 systems burning daily, I left my windows unshuttered so that the utilities company or anyone else would think I was growing those precious plants! I figured that nobody growing dope would ever leave the light visible.
> I'm just feeling a bit too serious right now to have picked up on the tone of "other types of plants, man!" Gotta lighten up here!
> If it sounds as if I'm all seriousness, I guess I'll have to whip out my dry wit sometime soon - it's hiding when I am online, it seems.



Oh I didn't pick up on it either, I'm much too innocent :rollhappy:

Bit of an aside, I saw something very funny on a hydroponics website about "discrete packaging" of mail orders. Couldn't for the life of me figure out why for ages...


----------



## chrismende (Feb 24, 2011)

smartie2000 said:


> whoa!!!!! that is gigantic.
> Good colour choice in a decor perspective.
> You are very lucky to be in California, since heating expense is not too bad....in Edmonton it would cost a fortune



I just remembered not to complain! Or worry sooo veery much. I think it will really be find. It's just my first really cold spell for our very generally stable winters.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 25, 2011)

Great ideas! I used to grow african violets and I've often thought of doing species Streptocarpus. And I'm already growing two miniflasks of an awarded Phal. hieroglyphica alba and love species Phals. As to interesting ferns, that's another thing that does interest me. The whole nursery where I have the "little greenhouse" was originally a fern specialty nursery from the 1940s and still has a fern house, so I could learn from him but specialize in different ones.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 25, 2011)

hchan said:


> Oh I didn't pick up on it either, I'm much too innocent :rollhappy:
> 
> Bit of an aside, I saw something very funny on a hydroponics website about "discrete packaging" of mail orders. Couldn't for the life of me figure out why for ages...



That's cute, Hubert. I was once asked at the place where I buy my lighting equipment if I was "at the stage yet at which I would want a plain bag?" I'd been telling them for months about my orchids. Clearly they thought I might simply be an adept liar!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 25, 2011)

you got any personal protective equipment and pesticide training yet?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2011)

Real men don't wear masks except going into banks! :ninja: 


chrismende said:


> This is actually the niche I plan to try out and have been buying flasks of what sound like good things to grow, with the plan to do mini compots to sell to people like me pre-greenhouse - ones with too little space to raise flasks themselves, but who want at least a bit of variety available to them when they buy from a grex. I haven't narrowed down the number of plants I'll usually plant, but Glen Decker suggested 3 to me, so I planted out a number of flasks I bought at the Paph Guild from Norito and from Sam Tsui in groups of three. I also have some flasks of species coming from Taiwan in the next month or so. I'm trying to plant less commonly available types - or truly rare ones, of course, so that there will be a demand. I've also bought several flasks from Woodstream and have others ordered. Divisions are coming along, but that won't be as interesting for buyers yet, since I'm a relatively new collector myself. I will let you all know in the near future what's planted, but I want to wait until I have a more complete list than I could put together right now
> I should probably start a new thread on this at some point, but I just wanted to start asking the other night and fired away.


I'm glad you finally got my little joke! 
I'm sure some of us here would be very interested in seedlings or compots from the flasks.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't had formal training, but I bought excellent equipment from a safety equipment company Marni Turkel recommended to me and am an RN so I understand quite a bit about chemicals, measurements, safety around them, and protection gear from that setting. However, I do want to get an applicator's certification and haven't done that yet. I will very soon.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I just thought I'd let people know that things are going very well in the greenhouse! I'm keeping temps between 60 and 82 or so, and humidity fluctuates between in the thirties and up into the eighties. I'm going to spend the money soon for a datalogger.
The puppy is digging into the old pesticide saturated gravel and soil, so I'm thinking I really should get more gravel for the floor to protect her. However, in the moment, I'm just going to keep better track of her and trying to train her not to dig there. Hard, since she loves to dig! 
The plants are really happy! I still have lots of repotting to do, but I'll get to it when I get to it. I have a Dosatron on order, but in the meantime, it's not feeling urgent to fertilize anyway. I'm giving the flasklings feedings with the 2-gal. hand sprayer - foliar with drenching if they need it. 
I have so many new plants that I despair that I hardly ever post pictures. We just had our fabulous Pacific Orchid Exposition and I had sworn no plants, but broke down... quite a lot came home with me. Several really great paph acquisitions - A WOC #15 Gloria Naugle several growth plant from Anna Chai's collection among them. 
Well, I'll post pix soon again of how it's looking now and what's cooking.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2011)

The temps are good but the fluctuation in humidity is gross! Maybe plastic sheet on the floor would decrease the loss of moisture?


----------



## chrismende (Mar 7, 2011)

Eric, it's actually not that bad. My range is NOT during one day: it's the worst day before I put shadecloth up in several areas and began to really figure out when I need to be there to wet down the gravel. And how much to wet it down, relative to the temperatures at night. I've been concerned not to have it too wet at night for the tiny seedlings when the temp remains down until morning.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you have fans going all the time, Chris? So far, my night-time humidity is in the 60s & 70s, but with fans moving the air constantly, I don't think there is a problem.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 8, 2011)

I do have fans going 24-7. My night humidity lately has been in high seventies and into the eighties, though. So far no signs of fungus problems other than a very few lower leaves on seedlings that weren't strong ones. I think I'm generally OK.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 8, 2011)

New question for everyone: I need a fertilizer injector. Which brand is everyone's favorite and why? And which model? I assume it's between Dosatron and Dosmatic. Others?


----------



## Ray (Mar 8, 2011)

I have used and been pleased with both, but carry the Dosmatic Mini-Dos. It is adjustable to any ratio from 1:200 to 1:40 (I use 1:128 - 1 oz/gal - to meter my MSU RO fertilizer concentrate, mixed up at 1 lb/gal), meters consistently at flows ranging from 0.03 to 12 gallons/minute, at pressures from 6-140 psi.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 8, 2011)

What's the simplest way to measure my flow rate?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 9, 2011)

um, maybe time how long it takes to fill a five gallon bucket or other container of known size?


----------



## chrismende (Mar 17, 2011)

Status update: I just cleared some bothersome non-orchid activity out of my life and today will go in and spend many hours in the greenhouse, finally! It's been an every-other-day watering and inspection period and so much repotting needs to be done that I'll be busy for weeks, it feels like. However, I'm ecstatic! I have a consultant coming tomorrow again to advise me on various questions I have, and a friend just coming to help later. I have so much joy right now in my heart over this whole thing! It's as if I'd discovered a fabulous hidden Shangri-La that I get to go to and retreat to with the puppy! (who is learning not to dig and bury her chew toys in the pesticide saturated dirt under the gravel!)


----------



## Candace (Mar 17, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 17, 2011)

I understand your feelings.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Status update: I just cleared some bothersome non-orchid activity out of my life and today will go in and spend many hours in the greenhouse, finally! It's been an every-other-day watering and inspection period and so much repotting needs to be done that I'll be busy for weeks, it feels like. However, I'm ecstatic! I have a consultant coming tomorrow again to advise me on various questions I have, and a friend just coming to help later. I have so much joy right now in my heart over this whole thing! It's as if I'd discovered a fabulous hidden Shangri-La that I get to go to and retreat to with the puppy! (who is learning not to dig and bury her chew toys in the pesticide saturated dirt under the gravel!)



I do understand!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> um, maybe time how long it takes to fill a five gallon bucket or other container of known size?


Very clever. I know who to take when I get stranded on a desert Isle! oke: 
Nice you have a place to escape to Chrismende. Dont let the plant become a job.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 18, 2011)

sounds like fun out there!
wish i could come help too


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2011)

Road trip!!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2011)

when do we get to see pics?


----------



## chrismende (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll take some new pix tomorrow to post. I'm going in for a long session of deflasking and repotting of various kinds. Today my friend and I put up some more shadecloth just to keep everything protected until I figure out where everything will go. I suspect it's too dense, but I'll swap it out later. The weather has been stormy and it hailed here today. 
I'm now clear that I'm dealing with mice beginning to get at my opening buds. I put out bait traps as I left, and some "loose" bait cubes up on the benches so the pup won't get at them. Lots of buds, spikes, happy growth is going on and I've now lost two or three buds to what I assume to be a mouse or mice. No snail trails in evidence where the stumps were left on the stalk.


----------



## Marc (Mar 19, 2011)

If you want to know if there are snails take a regular cucumbur cut it into large chunks and spread the pieces out between your collection. If you have snails you will find them on the cucumber soon enough.

Another option would be beer traps.


----------



## Candace (Mar 19, 2011)

You may want to rethink the bait if you have a puppy there. Mice and rats will drag and drop bait anywhere. Especially on the ground. I typically have problems every year with them,but this year I didn't. Maybe my guard chickens kept them at bay? Check out the Rat Zapper sold by Farm Tek. I love them.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 19, 2011)

Candace said:


> You may want to rethink the bait if you have a puppy there. Mice and rats will drag and drop bait anywhere. Especially on the ground. I typically have problems every year with them,but this year I didn't. Maybe my guard chickens kept them at bay? Check out the Rat Zapper sold by Farm Tek. I love them.



Or get some chicken! And a cat for the rats an mice.


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2011)

Candace said:


> You may want to rethink the bait if you have a puppy there. Mice and rats will drag and drop bait anywhere. Especially on the ground. I typically have problems every year with them,but this year I didn't. Maybe my guard chickens kept them at bay? Check out the Rat Zapper sold by Farm Tek. I love them.



i agree avoid poison if dogs/cats around.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 20, 2011)

Good to know that the bait will be dragged around. Right now the pieces are only on one bench and the others are in those little plastic box gizmos. I'll get one or two of those zappers, though, for sure!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, the latest for my new/old greenhouse is that I just ordered 11 tons of 3/4 inch drain rock at the Brisbane (California) quarry and hope to get it into my greenhouse next week. Gotta get a truck and driver, but have the name of one. Have workmen lined up to schlepp it in and spread it out. The old gravel is a mix of crushed roadbed that is very difficult to walk on for me with minor but important foot problems. Also, I don't want the puppy, Joy, to be playing in the old dirt where the gravel is thin over the old landscape cloth- too many years of pesticide accumulation in that soil. I also will appreciate the simple aesthetic beauty of a nice, uniform floor. I'm really excited to be doing this!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 12, 2011)

I keep promising pictures of the status of things now, but I'm so busy figuring out so many aspects of setup that I don't get around to uploading! I also just got a Dosatron and will be getting that thing installed during the next week or two. Meanwhile 36 grexes of flasklings are doing really well while I do all this, and all my other plants are stretching out and enjoying their new home! Lots of blooms, much excitement, and few carefully made photos.


----------



## chrismende (Jun 12, 2011)

I just re-read this tip and will do the cucumber now, Marc! I've been so successful simply picking up all the outdoor snails I can find, ringing the greenhouse with a 3 foot wide swath of red lava rock over landscape cloth, and keeping an eagle eye out for any indoor intruders. I've only had two plants in the four months in the greenhouse that were damaged by snails. Yesterday I found three snails in a cardboard box with a couple of needing-repotting-phalaeonopsis Dends and decided to finally put Sluggo in all the pots of plants that seem likely to be susceptible. Since you're in the Netherlands, Sluggo is Iron phosphate bait. Hopefully I'll get most of the critters with this, but I'm also going to follow up with the new version of Sluggo with Spinosad.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 12, 2011)

Sluggo or similar (iron phosphate) is very pet/people friendly. AND it works!!! AND it breaks down to... fertilizer! We had serious slug problems here at first, but this stuff knocked them back to nothing. Got my wife's seal of approval to use in our yard which is heavily populated with children and their mammalian pets as well as our native reptiles, amphibians, and birds and our pond fish.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking forward to pictures of your floor, Chris!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG, I'm so busy with this greenhouse now! I've been in since February, and the plants, of course, are piling in fast, the babies growing fast, and now a friend who is going back to school is giving me about 35 mature plants of mixed sorts! (well sprayed and clean) I'm also still working hard to get the ventilation system and roof frosting up to snuff. There's also a portion of the roof that needs a total replacement before winter, as well as the fertilizer injector needing installation - I've slowly bought all the needed parts over the past couple months. Next I'll install under-bench misters. After that, probably by early winter, things will be really tip-top. I recently put in two inches of new drain-rock to make a nice, tight pack of new gravel over the old irregularly crushed material that was there along with bare dirt in several areas: bare dirt that is saturated with many years of hard chemicals. Now the pup and I won't ingest that dirt. Whew! Big expense, but well worth it. 
Some changes in shade-cloth for my cooler area are being delivered momentarily - I still need to do lots of experimenting, not knowing the light there very well yet. There's lots of overcast days, but also a fair amount of sunny ones with fog only at the early and late periods. I don't yet know how to gauge the parameters, and need to find out.

I've also been steadily repotting so many things! I'm having nice surprises when various of the odont/oncidium clan bloom, since I bought many without tags at a farmers' market here when I was beginning in orchids. Now I'll do my best to tag them at least descriptively. I've also had wonderful fun with my first of many new-to-me multis blooming - my first roth, my first Susan Booths, my first Lyro Nighthawk. I bought about 30 BS plants from Jason at Camp One last summer in two lots of 15, his choice, on sale. Now several are spiking. Also bought two new lowii, one linebred by Tom Perlite, one from the Goldners, both of which are very nice indeed (both in bloom or bud when bought). I'm sure I'm forgetting several more to tell about, but it's all happening so thick and fast that I can't keep up! And, as you can tell, I'm not yet organized enough to get the photos rolling. Soon, though. I set up a backdrop a couple weeks ago and a photographer friend came and made some nice photos of the multis in bloom and a truly wonderful superbiens I bought in bloom from Tom Perlite, who had selected it from Norito for breeding (I was really lucky to get it: he has another piece of it). Being mentored by Tom is a great asset!
All this makes it seem that only paphs are "going on" here. In fact there are as many of many other genera, and the wonderful surprises are all over the greenhouse, since I've been actively buying for a three years in anticipation of this greenhouse, so many are now beginning to really show me their stuff. It will only get better, now! Such pleasure to walk into the greenhouse and start moving around saying hello to everybody! Each flower is such a treasure from nature that I kiss it goodbye when it's spent and thank it for bringing me joy.
What a fine way to be able to live!


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 19, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Such pleasure to walk into the greenhouse and start moving around saying hello to everybody! Each flower is such a treasure from nature that I kiss it goodbye when it's spent and thank it for bringing me joy.
> What a fine way to be able to live!


 *I love that!*

A great projekt, an thanks for letting us participate!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2011)

chrismende said:


> OMG, I'm so busy with this greenhouse now! ...
> All this makes it seem that only paphs are "going on" here. In fact there are as many of many other genera, and the wonderful surprises are all over the greenhouse, since I've been actively buying for a three years in anticipation of this greenhouse, so many are now beginning to really show me their stuff. It will only get better, now! *Such pleasure to walk into the greenhouse and start moving around saying hello to everybody!* Each flower is such a treasure from nature that I kiss it goodbye when it's spent and thank it for bringing me joy.
> What a fine way to be able to live!



It is such a joy, isn't it Chris. I'd certainly encourage anyone who is thinking about building a greenhouse to do so. There is nothing like it.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> It is such a joy, isn't it Chris. I'd certainly encourage anyone who is thinking about building a greenhouse to do so. There is nothing like it.



Yup!


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> It is such a joy, isn't it Chris. I'd certainly encourage anyone who is thinking about building a greenhouse to do so. There is nothing like it.



I know how it is to have a greenhouse in the backyard, but for some reason the interest wasn't really there when I still lived at my parents place.

Now however each and every time I visit them I take time to peek in their greenhouse to see how their plants are doing and of course to check up on my paphs that I smuggled in.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are there some pictures of the greenhouse, the surroundings and the plants? I would like to get more impressions. I have had a look to all what you wrote, but can´t see any picture (maybe something is wrong)
Best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Check out Chris' links posted on p. 3 of this thread, Gina.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Greenhouse*

Chris, what an exciting time for you. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Howzat (Jul 21, 2011)

Love hearing on your greenhouse progress report and the feeling of an ever enthusiast's success story. Congratulation!!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jul 21, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Check out Chris' links posted on p. 3 of this thread, Gina.



Thank you for the information, the pictures are great
Best regards, Gina


----------



## chrismende (Jul 21, 2011)

paphreek said:


> Yup!



...and Ross, your 5 little Wossner Zwerg babies are nearly all open. Photos as promised soon!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, yesterday was another very busy day with ladder, long pole roller, greenhouse whitewash, struggles with impeding objects underfoot on one side where a nursery of someone else's is located. I had a fall that initially made me decide to swear off ladders but that today I think can simply be instructive...live and learn. Only surface abrasions, thank goodness.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Chris, 
I really enjoy your report, learning by doing and feeling alive, 
well done, Gina


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2011)

dude!
glad you're okay!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Well, yesterday was another very busy day with ladder, long pole roller, greenhouse whitewash, struggles with impeding objects underfoot on one side where a nursery of someone else's is located. I had a fall that initially made me decide to swear off ladders but that today I think can simply be instructive...live and learn. Only surface abrasions, thank goodness.


Glad of that, Chris.

I feel very unsteady on ladders. I had to use a 3-step ladder today, and it felt like I was 20 feet high with no support!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 21, 2011)

It's not a real crash unless your shoes come off.  Glad you're okay.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 22, 2011)

chrismende said:


> ...and Ross, your 5 little Wossner Zwerg babies are nearly all open. Photos as promised soon!



I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, all! Got big bruises by today and my right wrist and hand look a bit odd, but I feel pretty good. I've hired my nurseryman neighbor to finish the job with me on Monday. Should work out well. He's getting to be a good friend, and his 7, 11, and 13 yr. old kids are really delightful (I'm engaging the little boy when I can to inspect things with me in the greenhouse. He's very quiet, intelligent, and his father reports that he says "there are so many beautiful flowers in there!" He also is learning about insects with me. Fun to have kids around periodically. My own son is long since an adult!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 24, 2011)

hope you're all healed up soon!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, Chris -- I hope you didn't sprain your wrist. Or worse.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm fine! The bruises don't signal any serious issues. They are simple bruises. My mobility isn't impaired at all. I'm really lucky! Today I'm back to whitewashing, but with Ruben, the neighbor nurseryman to do the ladder work.
I'm just mixing and directing him. Now I'm thinking of getting a sprayer - that seems a safer way to do this. Any suggestions from anyone? I understand it can be done with a simple pump sprayer, but that seems like a lot of pumping for a greenhouse this size. Maybe a small home electric paint sprayer?


----------



## nikv (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad to hear you're on the mend, Chris! Maybe one of those Wagner power sprayers would be the way to go. I dunno. I've never used one. I use a good ol' fashioned paint roller and extension pole to periodically put whitewash onto the roof of my greenhouse. Reminds me, I need to do that again.


----------



## Candace (Jul 26, 2011)

These projects leave lots of battle wounds. I've been working on g.h. #2 and you should see all the bumps and bruises I'm carrying around with me. Glad it's nothing serious.


----------



## McPaph (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad to here your Okay Chris. Ive seen some bad things happen when people fall off ladders.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah! I was really fortunate. My own Dad many years ago shattered both his legs badly and was hospitalized and in traction when he was sent home. He limped for the rest of his life. He had tried to jump off a falling ladder and landed straight- legged, jamming all his bones. Terrible. I've had a healthy respect for the mix of ladders with inexpertise all my life, and simply got too hurried over this project. It won't happen again!!! 
Today the job got completed and I took most of the shadecloth down. Gotta be there really early tomorrow to keep track of the babies and their needs!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to hear you're OK. 



chrismende said:


> Fun to have kids around periodically.



Especially when they're not yours! oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2011)

Good to hear that you are ok!!!!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! I'm feeling pretty good at this point, though the aches and pains are still a bit with me. However, yesterday I hauled an entire collection of plants with their wonderful donor from his Oakland small greenhouse to mine in Daly City. Two trips in my Honda hatchback. I do need a van! We managed to bring over around a hundred varied plants, about half of which are mounted, so I now need to rig mounting structures in
several areas of my greenhouse. How worried to I need to be about viral contamination? I never have had a large number of mounts like this, so I've always been able to keep the mounted plants from dripping on any other plants. Help!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 29, 2011)

Incidentally, the greenhouse is now practically full! I can't believe it. 1500 sq ft! And it looked so big! And the collection is far more varied than I ever really expected, too, since this new collection is the brainchild of a different individual. Lots of rarities, cool stuff, from various nurseries and individual collectors he knows. He's going back to school and sold some plants but gave me most. What an incredible gift! He's a friend of several years but I never would have expected anything like this. We had just talked a few weeks ago about my being an emergency home for the plants if he suddenly had to move and couldn't move the greenhouse....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2011)

chrismende said:


> ...How worried to I need to be about viral contamination? I never have had a large number of mounts like this, so I've always been able to keep the mounted plants from dripping on any other plants. Help!



If I worried about that, I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## nikv (Jul 29, 2011)

Chris,

Why don't you ask Marni Turkel about mounted orchids? She grows quite a few of them as I understand it. She's up in Santa Rosa. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## chrismende (Jul 31, 2011)

Great idea, Nik! I'll see her at the SFOS meeting next Tuesday, and I can ask lots of people there even if she's not there.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2011)

chrismende said:


> However, yesterday I hauled an entire collection of plants with their wonderful donor from his Oakland small greenhouse to mine in Daly City. Two trips in my Honda hatchback. I do need a van! We managed to bring over around a hundred varied plants, about half of which are mounted, so I now need to rig mounting structures in
> several areas of my greenhouse. How worried to I need to be about viral contamination? I never have had a large number of mounts like this, so I've always been able to keep the mounted plants from dripping on any other plants. Help!



 Where's the jealousy smiley!? We cant wait to see the photos! oke:
A common way I've seen for multple mounts is to use a wire mesh. just align the plants so that they're not directly over on another if that realistically a concern.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 1, 2011)

would having the wire mesh lean towards the back a little help things run off the back instead of dripping down onto the plants below or is it a real p.i.t.a. to do?


----------



## Shiva (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes photos would be nice. There are very, very few on this thread.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 1, 2011)

I know, I know. Photos. They are actually IN the camera, but in RAW form. All that hassle - I'll get to it soon, though.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 1, 2011)

chrismende said:


> I know, I know. Photos. They are actually IN the camera, but in RAW form. All that hassle - I'll get to it soon, though.



Raw is only one mouse click away from processed.


----------



## hchan (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow I haven't checked out this thread for a while, sounds like things are really moving along! Glad that your fall wasn't too bad. Looking forward to the photos


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 1, 2011)

maybe just upload to photobucket. 
i think it automatically resizes them then you just have to paste the image code


----------



## chrismende (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, Brian. I was going to do that anyway, but didn't realize they resize for you. Even from RAW?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 2, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> would having the wire mesh lean towards the back a little help things run off the back instead of dripping down onto the plants below or is it a real p.i.t.a. to do?


... or is there a way the unit can hang & slide into the aisle, water, drip-drip, then slide it back?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Thanks, Brian. I was going to do that anyway, but didn't realize they resize for you. Even from RAW?



I don't think you can upload unless the file is a jpeg. But I've not tried.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 3, 2011)

OKOKOK I shot some jpgs. I promise to upload tomorrow after I sort them!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 3, 2011)

There's always some excuse.


----------



## mormodes (Aug 3, 2011)

nikv said:


> Chris,
> 
> Why don't you ask Marni Turkel about mounted orchids? She grows quite a few of them as I understand it. She's up in Santa Rosa.
> 
> ...



Ditto. That's what I'd do. Also White Oak has some interesting methods for watering mounts.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 3, 2011)

Misting could be a good way to water mounts, using an automated misting system or the handheld containers. Considering the dripping, putting them in rows per same size could anable to put drip collectors under each row at a small inclination, so that the water dripping collects in a container... Could be troubling in creating though, but could be a good solution too!! Good luck


----------



## gonewild (Aug 3, 2011)

Dripping water on another plant shouldn't be a big worry if you just pay attention to where the drips are. 

Don't hang the mounted plants over plants like Phals or Paphs that have crowns that catch water. Put them over things like Catts or Epis.
If you are using good growing practices then the plants are dried off before nightfall or in cooler than normal temperatures

Water dripping from one plant to another is not going to be a problem with spreading disease any more than water splashing from the side or insects hoping from plant to plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2011)

I think about rain in nature. Water drips everywhere, from treetops down to the ground and over any and all plants in between.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 3, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I think about rain in nature. Water drips everywhere, from treetops down to the ground and over any and all plants in between.



And that is when the forest smiles with joy!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

Awwwww. :smitten:


----------



## chrismende (Aug 5, 2011)

Pictures at last! http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m541/cmende/ It's a mix of views from front and back, a few flower images, and hopefully will give you a fairly good idea of my progress to date. Many of the plants (non-Paph) suffered a lot during last year when I boarded them elsewhere before the greenhouse became available. Those are just now finally mostly repotted and will look much better next year! Not too many Paphs are blooming right now, partly because I had shadecloth up until I finally whitewashed the roof. Now they are getting more light.
The little group of Wossner Zwerg plants will get photographed again when they are all completely open. This is when they were mostly open, but the colors hadn't yet stabilized, and the reflexing hadn't completed doing it's thing. They are such little charmers, though! Thanks, Ross!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 5, 2011)

I just reviewed the link myself and notice that I included all the old images - in reverse order in time. So: the first group is now and the others obviously are at previous times. My home electricity bill is so nice and normal these days! All those fancy light setups are no longer in use. I haven't decided what to do with them at this point. I know I'll run one for prevention of winter-blues and try to figure out how to occupy myself while I let it "enlighten" me.


----------



## John Boy (Aug 5, 2011)

Every time i come back here....: *There are no pictures?!* You just need staff Chris.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 5, 2011)

Big gh!!! You have some very nice stuff growing in there!! Good luck


----------



## Shiva (Aug 5, 2011)

Pictures at last. Wonderful! The plants look happy. What's the range of temperatures you're growing in?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 5, 2011)

Things are really coming together! You've obviously spent a lot of time getting set and organized. Impressive!:clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 5, 2011)

photos look groovy!
were you able to grab that free dosatron or did you have to buy it?


----------



## Justin (Aug 5, 2011)

awesome greenhouse! congrats and looks like the hard work payed off.


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 5, 2011)

Great place, chris! :clap: A lot of nice plants and space for a lot more to come! :wink:
I like your dog!


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 5, 2011)

Great photos, Chris. You have really put your heart into making a wonderful environment for your orchids. 

Oh, and thanks for the memories - I don't think I have seen that much open bench space between plants since the Nixon administration.

While scanning the album thumbnails I saw the caption, "Sleepy puppy Joy," before I saw the photo, and immediately wondered whether Joseph Wu had released a new phalaenopsis clone.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pix! Diggin' Ross' (helen x barbi)s and the Bengal Lancer.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Looking good. Can you coopy and paste some individual images here?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2011)

What a wonderful greenhouse, Chris! So light and airy, and room to increase your collection -- no wonder you are so excited!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

60 nights to in high eighties days. I keep the far end cooler with that roll-up of plastic that I adjust seasonally to admit more or less direct outside air.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

This whole setup was purchased.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

That Bengal Lancers is 'Indian Durbar'
AM/AOS, from Rod Knowles three years ago. First bloom of a division.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

check again, John Boy! See link under "pictures at last!"


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks! The plants are generally happy. Soon to be happier as they adjust to more light and a more accurate and regular fertilization!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ross! Lookin' forward to more plants from you, too!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

You'll have to clue me in on the Joseph Wu reference. Don't know enough about phal breeders, yet!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, the hard work is now really paying off. I still have to figure out how to store lots of stuff, though. (without taking up too much valuable bench space!)
The space is filling up really fast!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

Never satisfied, huh! Sure - but believe me I have little time right now to do any more than I have. Just took the puppy in to the vet to get a nectarine pit out of her! Thank goodness she vomited it up and didn't need surgery! Money is really tight with all these greenhouse investments, and my time is really impacted. However, it will all even out soon, and I'll get a routine going about posting images. Forgive my long process. Gotta attend to all the babies before anything else!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

It's true, Dot! I'm utterly smitten with this whole thing! The space, my relationship with the guys who rent other spaces on the property, with the owner, Jim DiMattei, with getting to know a new community ten minutes and culturally a world away from my home neighborhood! I'm learning so much and having such a positive time with it all. I can hardly wait for all my little seedlings to get big enough to post them for all of you to peruse. Most are in mini-compots. It's such fun growing out babies!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks! I've had lots of fun collecting it! So many of my plants have yet to bloom, since I've only started collecting in 2008! Such excitement as I await many, many flowers...


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I'll get started measuring for the underbench misters this week. When our real summer comes in Sept, Oct, and Nov. I'll be happy they are in!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow - I'm realizing that it's been a very long time since I posted on this thread! The greenhouse has changed quite a bit since last pix and discussion. Probably a good time for a refresher.
I put in a new R/O system a few months ago and an underbench misting system at the same time. The plants immediately thanked me for the clean water with a flush of new root and top growth. I've been busy repotting everything I could since then, to give them clean new bark, too. Or sphag.
Now things are slowing down a bit, though it's been quite warm the last weeks. I will post some pics later. Lots of bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, keep us interested with photos! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds great, Chris. I'm looking forward to photos, also.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 16, 2012)

Are we there yet, with those pics?


----------



## annab (Oct 16, 2012)

hi chris ,I read carefully every commend on this thread 
and I saw beautiful photo ,o sorry I wanted to say beautiful orchids , I am envious of your GH and I would like one day one like this ,full of plants , but is a dream:sob: I want to tell you my dream,but I hope that come true : I was inside my Gh and stay on deckchair than around me thousand of orchid in bloom a nice background of birdsong and light, gently sunlight, a delicate sound of water,and in this paradise while I look enchanted this amazing beauty then come the apotheosis while drink a good cup of coffee (I love so much coffee ,is for me a rite)
I'm very happy to see some update about your GH.
all the best,anna


----------



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonderful GH Chris, we look forward to the pictures.

As for Anna, i have read your every comment and i really admire your choice of words to express what you feel. Very artistic choice of words to say the least.


----------



## bullsie (Oct 16, 2012)

Very glad for an update and do look forward to pics. Was wondering how things were. Of course, greenhouse pics are such an envy!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll post really soon. Today when I was there is forgot about new pics! So much to do now. I'm "fencing" the 16 ft. long air intake window that also has got to get a new screening over the security fence. I bought and am hesitant to put up real thrips mesh - I know it will really slow the air transfer, but those little beasts have been my sole real problem this year. I've just finished a course of Safari, then Concern, then Botanigard. I guess tomorrow I might spray some Bayer 3 in 1 just to keep up the cycle of defense until the cooler weather arrives. Right now it's been warm and humid - 62 to 85.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 17, 2012)

*Image uploading*

OK, I've sat at this computer for quite a while trying sleepily to figure out the easiest way to upload some photos from my Lightroom storage drive. They are all too big. Should I do it through ImageShack? Or? And how can I upload directly from my iPhone? There has got to be a simple way to do this! Help!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2012)

have you thought about introducing beneficials to battle the thrips?


----------



## keithrs (Oct 17, 2012)

chrismende said:


> OK, I've sat at this computer for quite a while trying sleepily to figure out the easiest way to upload some photos from my Lightroom storage drive. They are all too big. Should I do it through ImageShack? Or? And how can I upload directly from my iPhone? There has got to be a simple way to do this! Help!



If you have the ImageShack App. on your Iphone then you can upload to ImageShack then copy and paste the Img link.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2012)

Use photobucket. Do you have an account?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 17, 2012)

Anna,

It's a wonderful dream! As a fellow coffee lover, I think the fragrances of the orchids and the brewing coffee (espresso, I assume) would be a perfect combination.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2012)

thrip are extremely annoying, and very hard to kill. actually, I suggest you buy some of ray's sucrashield, as I think that it's the safest and something that they can't become resistant to. overture and tristar work also, sometimes conserve works if you plaster them with it.. ..... but all of those are expensive except the sucrashield. bug screen works very well, we have it outside some of the greenhouses, and in a warm area you can have local populations coming in and out, so you spray a bunch and then new ones come in. so, having beneficial insects like mentioned before plus some screen may be a good bet (and some sucrasheild)


----------



## chrismende (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow - I'd forgotten about the Sucrashield! I must get some ASAP. Meanwhile, I have to get the screening up. Shadecloth doesn't do much!


----------



## chrismende (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey, hey! A big step taken today - relating to culture, since I am finally far enough along in the greenhouse to have a booth selling Paphs at Orchids in The Park here in San Francisco. Had a successful day today and there is tomorrow yet to come. I've been gradually challenging myself more and more and will be renting a second greenhouse space soon for cool growing. The Tiny Jungle is now a full fledged real nursery and I'll be "speaking" to you soon about vending via this forum. For now, though, I just want to make the announcement that the greenhouse venture is a success and remains my favorite place to be, after two and a half years! Hooray!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like you're having fun.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 29, 2013)

:clap: :clap: Way to go, Chris! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Good for you, Chris. All the best!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 29, 2013)

:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations (here again  )!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, that's very good to hear. Congrats.


----------



## chrismende (May 22, 2014)

Wow - I've gone over some of the last pages in this thread and realize how far I've come in four years! I'm now in the process of moving myself into the next size greenhouse on the same property. It's a long process involving getting the current tenant out again, as before. I also have plants in a temporary greenhouse for me, at the owner's expense since he understands the relative urgency for me. So I now effectively have two fairly large growing spaces, but still not enough room.
I have many pods setting on many crosses, lots of flasks growing out, lots of babies at all stages. I have begun selling on EBay (thanks to all who have begun to purchase from me - hope I've done right by you), and that process is getting a fair amount of my attention now. I have a wonderful woman repotting for me now and watering for me when I must go away. 
Things are good! The Tiny Jungle is thriving!
I'll post pics soon of the jungle itself!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2014)

Good to hear. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## abax (May 23, 2014)

I just read through all the threads and am sooo pleased that you're happy
and building up a successful business and a good reputation. Congratulations! I have a self-built 12'x28' greenhouse and it's my place
for peace and contemplation...when I'm not running around doing 
this and that. Greenhouses seem to require lots of this and thats.

Puppy Joy is a darling and she does look like a little digger. Dogs are such wonderful friends. Oh, what name are you using on ebay?


----------



## chrismende (Jul 9, 2014)

*my Ebay name and Open House soon!*

Hi folks! Well, it's such a busy time for me that I hadn't even read the last post on this thread until tonight. Oooops!

I'm chris1255sf on Ebay. 

Concentrating right now on simply listing more, since I do sell most of what I post. The first greenhouse Open House will happen the weekend of July 19 and 20, for any of you in this area! It will coincide with D and D Flowers' Open House on the same property.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow! I love looking back over these years of development.
I now have 5000 sq. ft of greenhouses, far more plants and business than I could handle myself. My roommate Tony is now a full partner in the biz and we are active on EBay as Let's Talk Plants. On Facebook we have my original The Tiny Jungle page as well as LetsTalkPlants at The Tiny Jungle on Twitter.
Lots of activity. We sell all kinds of orchids and some other plants. I have a large Begonia collection that we sell from as well. We sell lots of plants from Ecuagenera and love to grow many of them on for ourselves. My original smaller greenhouse is filled with Masdevallias and Odonts and many cool growing plants. We still have my original Paph collection mostly intact but periodically sell some of them. We grow out flasks from others (lots of Chuck Acker flasks are compotted and some becoming individually growing young plants), Sam Tsui, Troy Meyers, Tropical Exotique,
Marni Turkel, Hengduan Biotech. I have a large collection of Dendrobiums and Coelogynes and we divide the latter for sale on a frequent basis. Lots of relatively rare species of both are being grown out during the past couple years and are approaching young plant size. We also have a number of our own flasks coming up. Paphs, and Dendrophylax lindenii. 
So, there's the status report for me! I'm up to my eyeballs in wonderful plants and like nothing better than a sunny early evening when I can putter among the plants after a day of work amid them. 
We welcome scheduled visits if you are in the area and have periodic open houses. We have now stopped doing shows. Come visit!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 13, 2017)

That sounds like dreams coming true! Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2017)

well done.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2017)

Congratulations, Chris.


----------



## JAB (Mar 13, 2017)

WOW! I am envious! A success story like yours is rare in this industry, especially with the cost of living in your neck of the woods. 
Someday if you have the time we would love to hear how you did it! 

Cheers and congrats,
Jake :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2017)

Congrats. I must say that I have gotten a lot of great plants at great prices from Tony via eBay. I wish I had access to your plants on Facebook also.


----------



## RandyT (Mar 13, 2017)

Great job! I know it's a tremendous amount of work, but it's work you love.


----------



## troy (Mar 13, 2017)

Lucky you!!! Tony is a great guy, and working with orchids I beleive would be a therapeutic job... I got a paph susan booth x sanderianum from tony a month ago that now has grown a pot full of new roots and a new leaf, I'm very happy with it and am looking forward to getting plants from you guys in the future!!! A sincere thank you


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 14, 2017)

Awesome and well done! I remember when you were looking for greenhouse space and now you've done it.:clap:


----------



## chrismende (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone! This community has meant a great deal to me especially during my beginning years with Paphs. Your excellent balance of supportive advice and encouragement and just plain Paph and Phrags addiction has been wonderful.


----------



## troy (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks chris, paphs I got from you are doing very well!!! Do you have a stonei for sale? Been looking!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Another one? 
Anyway, I don't have Facebook, how can I get plants from Your GH?


----------



## gego (Mar 16, 2017)

troy said:


> Thanks chris, paphs I got from you are doing very well!!! Do you have a stonei for sale? Been looking!!



Me too. Would like to know, I live pretty close to you.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 19, 2017)

We welcome visitors, particularly on Saturdays between 11and 3. If you contact us And arrange an appointment it can be another time. Since there are only 2 of us we are there daily but quite busy. 
Phone number for me is 415-307-4742
Phone number for Tony is 415-623-4079
The greenhouses are in Daly City, California. It's just below San Francisco along the 280 freeway. Easy to reach on BART, our public transport. 
We sometimes sell plants that are shown on the The Tiny Jungle Facebook page and you can contact me regarding those.


----------

